

New Samsung Galaxy S III burns into flames, melts through casing. - MRonney
http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/20/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-melts/

======
benologist
Non-blogspam source:

<http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=79312161>

------
mikeevans
Hope Apple doesn't sue over that "feature". ;)

